

Check Out Zuckerberg Touting ‘TheFacebook’ on CNBC in 2004 - simas
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/tech-time-warp-week-check-zuckerberg-touting-thefacebook-cnbc-2004/

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463044)

